
Show HN: Birdly – Use your enterprise software from messaging apps like Slack - qhoang09
http://infos.getbirdly.com
======
qhoang09
Hey there!

Quang, CEO of Birdly here. We are on a mission to let you use your enterprise
softwares (CRM, accounting, Customer support... ) from messaging apps.

Birdly is a bot that lets your team have a 360° view on your customers. Now,
your whole team can access customer data right from where they spend most of
their time : Slack.

Take a minute to connect your favorite enterprise software and apps
(Salesforce, Stripe, Zendesk…) and ask the bot insightful questions about your
customers.

We have plenty of plans to improve the product : more integrations, more
actions, more messaging platforms (SMS, emails…) and we would be happy to have
your feedback !

I'm happy to help out if you have any question,

Cheers!

~~~
hitekker
Interesting product!

off-the-cuff unsolicited design advice:

Consider bringing the effortless setup section below the price one. having two
three-column-circle-things-with-pictures on top of each other confused me for
a moment.

Also, I can't remember which UX article I read this in, but text-based user
assistants that refer to themselves like "hold on one second, I'm looking up
something" or "I can't find what you're asking for" become quite annoying to
read/listen to after a while. Consider phrases that remove "I" or "you".

------
fiatjaf
There's room in the open source market for a joint effort of normalization of
third-party APIs, such that one library would be able to talk to any of these
using generic commands ('list', 'get', 'set' etc.).

